# Tool Talk >  Heavy lift ring crane - video

## Jon

Heavy lift ring crane.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Motion compensating crane for moving cargo containers at sea - GIF
enormous oil rig crane
ATV log crane
Skid steer dangling from crane, breaking concrete - GIF

----------

Captn Roy (Aug 15, 2018),

HobieDave (Apr 10, 2020),

JD62 (Aug 3, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 3, 2018),

PJs (Aug 5, 2018),

rgsparber (Aug 4, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 3, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

Very rare to see a ring crane these days as they are VERY expensive and most engineers design things so that they dont need such high lifting power. Probably petroleum companies installing stills (such as in the video) are the only companies that can afford them. Even most large stills are built as modules these days so as to save costs and also as it gives more flexibility for production.

----------


## Toolmaker51

There seem always to be conventional tower cranes working here in Kansas City. A larger footprint like a ring crane seems far more stable, especially when they rotate to place a load. Get a load of the stacked counterweights on the rear carriage!
Somebody, get doughnuts for the crew that got such a large anchor bolt pattern and the mating ring to coincide.
No thanks, think I'll continue working with my feet on the ground.

----------

PJs (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Hammerhead crane.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg

----------

Seedtick (Aug 8, 2018)

----------


## Squeak

I would use caution taking photos of the shipyard. Photography of the actions of the shipyard are prohibited.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 8, 2018)

----------


## volodar

> I would use caution taking photos of the shipyard. Photography of the actions of the shipyard are prohibited.



Prohibited? Where, and by whom? I live in Canada, a free country. Sometimes I take pictures of fascinating shipyard setups in Victoria on Vancouver Island. Can't speak for the place next door.

----------


## 12bolts

> I would use caution taking photos of the shipyard. Photography of the actions of the shipyard are prohibited.



2nd most ridiculous thing I've read today

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I would use caution taking photos of the shipyard. Photography of the actions of the shipyard are prohibited.



Comments are running that poo-hoo this advice. I think what Squeak may not have emphasized are particular yards with a very limited choice of paint schemes [grey or black] on what they produce. 
I worked for those commissioned in disposal of properties in Long Beach Naval Shipyard. Classified material and tooling had been removed before buyers ever came aboard to view what was available. What remained still represented astounding capabilities all ' under one roof '.

----------


## PJs

There is a cone in the foreground that looks vaguely familiar. Perhaps photos' of that would be considered a bit testy.

PJ

----------


## mklotz

[QUOTE=PJs;115473]There is a cone in the foreground that looks vaguely familiar. Perhaps photos' of that would be considered a bit testy./QUOTE]

In San Diego harbor the drydocked submarines always have their propellors tented. Keeps the Russian spy satellites from taking high resolution photos from which dimensions can be derived. ( The tourists armed with smart phones on the harbor cruises are disappointed too.)

Perhaps the ogive-shaped dome is a similar cover for something more interesting. Frankly, I think it's absurd for any shipyard to expect privacy for anything that isn't shrouded. Laws only work if the public chooses to obey them.

----------


## Squeak

Just some friendly advice. I worked there for 35 years and photography is strictly prohibited. From a boat or drone; hard to enforce. Your phones with cameras in them are not allowed! Of course you as a non federal employ cannot even access the area. As I said, just some friendly advice. If the shore patrol taps you on the shoulder as you are taking pictures, well, as they say; ' I tried to warn you!'

----------


## Jon

There are some limitations on photography, but they're extremely narrow (like: members of the military posting certain photos/vids taken during service to social media, photos taken of private spaces _from_ private spaces, etc.).

Fortunately, we're free to ogle all the crane photos we want, certainly those taken in public places. Which is good news, because I went down a long rabbit hole last night researching cool cranes, and the pickins were unusually plentiful: lots of large images of unusual cranes, 50+ year-old crane photos, medieval cranes, vids, GIFs, giant crane collapses complete with interesting disaster analyses, etc. A sample:

Here we have the Chinese crane named Taisun, holder of the Guinness World Record for heaviest weight lifted by a crane - 20,1333 metric tons, in April 2008. In the photo below, Taisun is lifting a 17,000 metric ton deck box for a semi-submersible:

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg



This exotic beauty is a climbing crane. Labeled: Brisbane, Australia.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg



And here's a nice short video of a crane assembly:



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Etc. Plenty more where that came from.

----------

almarghi (Aug 10, 2018),

Beserkleyboy (Aug 11, 2018),

Floradawg (Aug 10, 2018),

Frank S (Aug 9, 2018),

jackhoying (Oct 19, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 11, 2018),

PJs (Aug 9, 2018),

rgsparber (Aug 9, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 9, 2018),

thevillageinn (Aug 25, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 9, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Perhaps it is a cover but makes me wonder why the ogive-shape as a cover as the 24 story 2400 ton crane was retired in 94' and this pic appears to be from March of 2018(?)...and for sale of course as an Iconic Picture of the place from a subsidiary of the Iconic USA Today group. All news/poparozzi'a absurdity aside it seems an awfully expensive shape to manufacture for a cover. But it is a kool historical mega crane.

A quick search came up with this article on that crane at PSNS (Puget Sound Naval Shipyard) at Bremerton and will be maintained indefinitely.

Also think it might be possible from this picture to analyze the shape and size and a close approximation of the formula for the shape with a bit of creative PhotoShop, CAD work, and deduction. The high res pick I found above is 2816 x 1818 px at 96dpi.

PJ

----------

Jon (Aug 9, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Etc. Plenty more where that came from.



It's a mega-cranearama. Wow - Amazing cranes...isn't that 2.2megatons...made me cough sippin' my espresso.

----------


## Frank S

Here is a couple of me on a crane when We built and installed a 18 meter flag pole on top of a I think it was a 30 story building or this one could have been on the much lower 16 story both actions were about the same outcome me having to climb and walk the beam.
Me climbing the tower

Pole on the trailer

Pole in the air

Me guiding the pole

My guys on the window wash platform bolting the pole

Crane and window wash arm

I've never been accused of being totally sane even when I was in my mid 50's

----------

Jon (Aug 9, 2018),

PJs (Aug 9, 2018),

volodar (Aug 11, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> There is a cone in the foreground that looks vaguely familiar. Perhaps photos' of that would be considered a bit testy.
> PJ



Orientation is too parallel to the camera axis; but she's the model for the cute pair at San Onofre... :ROFL:

----------


## mklotz

> Orientation is too parallel to the camera axis; but she's the model for the cute pair at San Onofre...



Ah, yes, Le Grand Teton de San Onofre...



You just gotta know that the engineer who designed that had a wonderful sense of humor and outrage.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 9, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Serious crane-ing goin on. How do you know you're a REAL crane? It takes one or two other little brother cranes to put you together.

----------

PJs (Aug 10, 2018)

----------


## bob47907

I'm curious; from the 0:20 mark onwards, it looks as if the column is perfectly aligned with the base. Does anyone know if it's possible to rotate that kind of load about the vertical axis, or does that orientation derive from the position of the lifting sling when it is first attached?

----------


## Jon

Lego build of a Liebherr LR 11000 crane.

----------

almarghi (Aug 11, 2018),

bgerens (Aug 10, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 14, 2020),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 10, 2018),

PJs (Aug 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 10, 2018),

thevillageinn (Aug 25, 2018),

volodar (Aug 11, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Hey is there someway I can return to being 7 or 8 years old again? If those had been around when I was a kid I doubt if I would have ever grown past 9 years old.
Makes my old erectors sets look like so much scrap metal.

----------


## PJs

> Hey is there someway I can return to being 7 or 8 years old again? If those had been around when I was a kid I doubt if I would have ever grown past 9 years old.
> Makes my old erectors sets look like so much scrap metal.



Just thinkin' the same thing, and my Ferris wheel and windmill were nothing compared to this, but sure built a lot of cool stuff with mine. After seeing this I'm not sure I ever did get past 9.

Can't imagine how long it took to figure all that out and the details are incredible! Looks like he 3D printed some of the pulleys from an article I found.

----------


## Workshopshed

I might not have made a jumbo crane but I did win a prize for a water mill with a powered wheel, grinding stones, conveyor and a small gantry crane. Unfortunately I don't have any photos.
But I do still have the certificate.

----------

Jon (Aug 11, 2018),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018)

----------


## Workshopshed

There does seem to be a trend at the moment of making giant Lego bricks with 3D printing. Have seen a few cool things including an electric skateboard

----------

Jon (Aug 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Overhead gantry crane. 1930s.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg

----------

Gregraper33712 (Aug 25, 2018),

PJs (Aug 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Wow Jon! Hangin' around in a wooden box on 2 wheels with windows...how high up! I've been at 140+ on two wheels but you'd never catch me lookin' out those windows. 

PJ

----------


## Frank S

not a job for someone who is near sighted

----------


## Captn Roy

> Heavy lift ring crane.
> 
> <video controls autoplay>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/heavy_lift_ring_crane.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>
> 
> 
> Previously:
> ...



Hi Jon. this Ring Crane is amazing. I saw the crane being used a while back putting a very large yacht in the water. The shipyard being in Europe I Believe. Awesome to see this baby operate. They had to build the pad that would support this behemoth first, then assemble test and wet the hull of that boat. The wheeled system they used to bring the boat out of the shop was impressive also. That crane has no problems finding work as it seems. They are a rare sight to see.
RR

----------


## Jon

Miniature tower crane mailbox.

----------

Captn Roy (Aug 22, 2018),

Gregraper33712 (Aug 25, 2018),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 25, 2018),

sossol (Aug 26, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Too bad the TXDOT won't allow me to construct some special mailbox stand for my mail box. When we first got this place I had made a stand for my mail box complete with a State Highway approved break way signage mount, but the guy from TXDOT who came out to place my mailbox said he couldn't use it. Said he was only allowed to use the mounts provided by the state for liability reasons.
Mine would have sheared away if it were to be hit causing little or no damage to vehicle or mail box, while the one they provided would merely bend over destroying the pole the mail box and possibly doing significant damage to a vehicle. GO figure.

----------

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Captn Roy

> Miniature tower crane mailbox.



Wow, This guys kid must be freaking out, Hey guys see my mailbox? The best one in town Eh? My dad is so great! He drives one of those, I'll bet that kid had so much to say that first day the crane was built. 

What a Dad! That piece of genuine Americana was built straight from the soul. If it was indeed built in the states? Nevertheless the build is something that came from the soul of an operator or relation to an operator of one of these amazing machines. One has to have a pair of platinums to just make it to the controls. I worked in those heights and the first time feeling the "SWAY" was a WTF moment for me. Took a good while just to pry the shorts out from between my butt cheeks. Many feet one way and then off we go the other way and so on it continues as long as the wind likes. I even had a new guy try to literally climb over top of me to get back down. Small ladder, Tight cage, freaked out new guy who swore he was OK on the way up a few times. All he could think of was going down. I finally convinced him we were both going down and there was no way in hell I was going to let him go alone. 

So imagine those operators in those cranes lifting those loads all day long that others are slinging for him and he has to magicly safely swing it over a work site teaming with ant like people. What a Dad!

RR.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 14, 2020),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Good short GIF of the Lego crane build:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Sep 2, 2018),

PJs (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Nice Gif of the earlier video. Condenses the finer points of the build down to 38 seconds

----------

PJs (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg

----------

PJs (Aug 31, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 1, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg



 That looks a lot like the heavy lift barge crane they used to complete the bridge over the Houston ship channel

----------


## Toolmaker51

I don't recall which port, but used to see one of these operated by the Navy, maybe in each location. Picture above barely shows the sheer immensity...But a bit of scale can be drawn from the tires used as fenders along the side. Car or truck size, can't tell but you get the idea. Seems like draft looked about 8 or 10' deep. I suspect self powered floating cranes, like tug boats, are far deeper.

----------

PJs (Aug 31, 2018)

----------


## hemmjo

So many additional factors come into play when lifting with a floating crane.

----------


## Jon

NASA's Mate-Demate Device, a specialty crane used to lift a space shuttle orbiter onto a modified 747 for transport.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


One wonders if this specific warning was added after an unfortunate mistake:



More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate-Demate_Device

----------

PJs (Sep 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 10, 2018)

----------


## hemmjo

I am hoping that notice was more a product the sense of humor of the people who designed and built that amazing system.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

Moby Duck (Sep 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

That crane was already at or slightly above its rated capacity and the least amount of additional drag caused by the dozer blade or loader bucket which ever the case may be as all it took to drive the point home. I imagine there were several brown shorts after that , hope the operator survived.

----------


## PJs

And the operator says; And What exactly am I lifting? Know thy limitations!

----------


## Frank S

He probably would have been fine had he raised the dozer until it was above the bank before swinging or if he could have boomed up more before awinging after he had the dozer above the edge.

----------

will52100 (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Moby Duck

At around 10 seconds two people appear running on the left of the crane cab. I think the second one in brown is the crane driver making a hasty exit.
As soon as the boom hits the concrete edge and breaks, there is a huge amount of black dust that appears to fall off it. Rust perhaps?

----------


## Toolmaker51

> At around 10 seconds two people appear running on the left of the crane cab. I think the second one in brown is the crane driver making a hasty exit.
> As soon as the boom hits the concrete edge and breaks, there is a huge amount of black dust that appears to fall off it. Rust perhaps?



Of the two exiting, one in blue was near the edge of the excavation, maybe a spotter. He was on the run sooner, 'joined' by the one in brown, who may have been the operator. He probably had different color pants just minutes before...He looks to be stepping down such as he would exiting cab. Those two could run a few steps and be in the clear.
Another WTF is two rappelling to pit floor. Perspective makes closer man very close to that crane block flying around wildly. Even 50' away, he had to see it; that would be a longer 'oh s_ _ _' moment than the crane tipping. 
Frank S is right, operator should have continued lifting before swing. There are several anchor rods protruding from pit face, one really looks to get jammed in the front left track of bulldozer, I'll bet that is what really started things downhill. Few of the other workers seem to know anything was going on. The 6 or so that do, might have started scattering when outboard track of crane started to lift, or heard something give way.

----------

Frank S (Sep 16, 2018),

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Two crane GIFs from typhoon Mangkhut, which made landfall in The Philippines yesterday.

First, a close call:



Your browser does not support the video tag.


And a fail:



Your browser does not support the video tag.



What's the correct procedure for handling a crane in a major storm? Disassemble? Secure? Was the crane in the first GIF intentionally left to rotate for the storm, so that it spins rather than collapses?

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 22, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Two crane GIFs from typhoon Mangkhut, which made landfall in The Philippines yesterday.
> First, a close call:



I'm certain this is an apartment kitchen. Can you imagine morning tea in one hand, other hand filming this?
At least they didn't drop the phone, nor appear to have ducked. 
I'd be, after the third go-round; Mornin' dear, spot of tea?, come take a look at this storm!

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

> Two crane GIFs from typhoon Mangkhut, which made landfall in The Philippines yesterday.
> 
> First, a close call:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/crane_almost_hits_building.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>
> 
> ...



My family lived in Hong Kong during the late 80s, and the new China Bank building was being constructed directly in front of our apartment (albeit a good thousand yards away). 
As I am sure you are aware, Hong Kong gets its share of typhoons. 
When the work was stopped, say on a Sunday, the four tower cranes had large flags hung off them and the slew(?) unclutched. This allowed them to turn with the wind. Also, the crane towers were well tied into the building structure itself, I assume to give added rigidity.

----------


## hemmjo

The operator also had the boom of the crane improperly aligned with the tracks for that lift. On that machine, the tracks appear to be longer that they are wide. He should have had the boom about 30-45 deg to the right when he began the lift, then swung to 30-45 deg left to set it down. It appears he is already about 30-45 left when he began the lift, the tried to swing toward 90 deg (the weakest position on the machine) when the disaster happened.

----------

Moby Duck (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Jon

After the typhoon:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 22, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## hansgoudzwaard

Where did this happen?

----------


## PJs

Wrong kind of fish but cute! Humor after tragedy is always good in my book!

----------


## Ralphxyz

Looks like the loader landed OK!! The guys on the wall probable have to change their pants!

Ralph

----------


## Ralphxyz

I am sure lots of "engineers" have spent hours if not years thinking about how to deal with a crane in a storm.

I would think they should drop the lift and anchor them to a immovable weight on the ground put tension on the cables and stress to the frame
to hold the crane in place.

Ralph

----------

PJs (Sep 24, 2018)

----------


## Papa Smurf

A question was asked about what should be the approach with securing tower cranes against damage from an incoming storm.

There are not a lot of options available. The video showing the erection of the Liebherr crane lasts less than 3 minutes - this represents an actual elapsed time of (I guess) 5 days or more. The erection or lowering of the main boom can take a day. Therefore dropping the boom is seldom a viable option. Also, free space is needed to lay the boom on the ground - both for erection and dismantling, and that free space is very quickly taken up by other activities on a construction site. The most common precautions have been mentioned - allow the mast to weathercock freely. Pray. There are very few athiests around when Mother Nature shows what She is capable of.

All heavy lifting is subject to pre-determined maximum wind speeds - you just have to trust that weather predictions are correct and that the wind doesn't freshen significantly. On a construction project I was involved with, we monitored weather at various remote sites up to 500 km away.

As a general statement, I gained tremendous respect for the amount of detailed planning and meticulous preparation that went into high and heavy lifting. I worked on the project for 7 years and in that time we "killed" 8 cranes, ranging from small rubber-tyred mobiles to a 400-ton lattice-boom tracked crane, and in most of those the sequence of failures started with a deviation from the original detailed plan. With that record of equipment damage we were extremely lucky to only injure 3 people. In the case of the 400-tonner there was the potential for multiple fatalities if it hadn't happened immediately after a meal break before the workforce returned.

----------

Jon (Oct 3, 2018),

PJs (Oct 3, 2018),

volodar (Oct 3, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Oct 18, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I think some of the ground crew didn't make it. @ 0:26 crane boom hits a panel to the right, previously erected. They have already started moving away, but tilt-up is 40' wide and maybe 80' high, right across their egress path.

----------


## Drew1966

Easy enough to find out. Jon, what is the link details for this one please?

----------


## Frank S

Tilt ups are among the fastest and most economical forms of building construction for large cubic volume sized buildings. entire building structure is often nothing more than the concrete slab walls held together by carious methods at the vertical joints, most often being little more than a tongue and grove Ither times the very forms used to pour the slabs in are welded together Add a top cap to set the bar joist on and lay over the roofing materials Building is ready for electrical and mechanical.
Often not even the opening for doors windows or venting is considered until the building is almost complete or at least the walls are all standing with the cap rail in place. Openings are cut by concrete saws which climb the walls 
But getting the tilt ups all standing and secured is the single most dangerous aspect of this type of construction. It appears to me that a combination of possibly 2 or even 3 factors were at play here the first insufficient counter weight the second if you will note the panel turned almost 90° to the crane as the crane was trying to move forward this suggests to me that the 2nd factor may have been a sudden gust of wind. causing it to turn. then the operator in trying to regain control lowered the panel. Once it touched the ground the already over centered center of gravity did the rest. 
When picking these panels the tracks of the crane start out quite close to the edge of the panel with the point or crown or the boom almost never further out than two thirds past the center of the panel as the panel is raised the boom is raised as well to bring the center oc gravity as close to the crane body as possible. the crane would have backed up as the panel gets nearer to vertical to keep the bottom edge from sliding on the floor or ground which ever the case may be, 
Once a panel is clear of the ground the only way to lay it back on the ground is to boom up and winch down bringing the bottom edge as close as possible tio the tracks again. There is one other way if the crane is equipped with a compensating counter weight that extends away from the crane not many cranes of this type are so equipped SO BOOM everything goes bad at once
TM51 mat be correct as there were a lot of ground crew in the vicinity while the panel was falling and possibly did not escape the second panel falling.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## ranald

NOT GOOD! We had a local one a day or so ago & the crane fell on a house but no one was injured except the operators ego. It was just lifting a spa over the house and wind or poor experience /wet ground caused the accident.

----------


## Frank S

> NOT GOOD! We had a local one a day or so ago & the crane fell on a house but no one was injured except the operators ego. It was just lifting a spa over the house and wind or poor experience /wet ground caused the accident.



A lot of times a contractor underestimates the size of the crane required to make a lift over a building structure. Often the weight of the object is greater than the stated weight due to additional items being pre installed.
Even seemingly innocuous amounts of weight of small items when compiled as a whole can exponentially increase the weight at the boom tip 
Most crane companies I used to use would send their rep. out prior to sending the crane and when ever possible we did an onsite evaluation as circumstances can change quickly on a construction site sub contractors place their materials in the way or do not adhere to the project planning flow and time charts.
There had been times when a 75 ton crane had to be used where a 25 or 30 ton crane had been planned because of a mere ten foot relocation of where the crane was going to have to be placed

----------

Drew1966 (Nov 22, 2018),

PJs (Oct 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## suther51

The electrician my boss uses took a course of some type dealing with cranes. Told me the instructor had a saying, "once you hook some thing you own it" meaning that it is all up to the operator and the crane. Have heard of some failures locally. Operator better know what their doing. Next town over operator dumped a crane on its nose lifting a tank off a water tower at the box factory. One call hate to make to the boss.
Eric

----------


## ranald

> A lot of times a contractor underestimates the size of the crane required to make a lift over a building structure. Often the weight of the object is greater than the stated weight due to additional items being pre installed.
> Even seemingly innocuous amounts of weight of small items when compiled as a whole can exponentially increase the weight at the boom tip 
> Most crane companies I used to use would send their rep. out prior to sending the crane and when ever possible we did an onsite evaluation as circumstances can change quickly on a construction site sub contractors place their materials in the way or do not adhere to the project planning flow and time charts.
> There had been times when a 75 ton crane had to be used where a 25 or 30 ton crane had been planned because of a mere ten foot relocation of where the crane was going to have to be placed



We ordered a small 9.5 by 4.5 metre fibreglass pool 16 years ago & the salesman told all kinds of rubbish including the ability to lift over the roof. As an excavator driver myself ,I questioned the size of the crane. "We have the right one". "if you don't I'm not paying for it or for travelling time for a different one" & made him sign that on contract. When delivery they had to get another one that could go around the house down a 7 degree slope and back up the paddock to place in situ. I had my 2 y,o, daughter in hospital for surgery that day and missed the chaos. they billed me fr it & threatened legal action when i referred to the hand written & signed notes on the contract. Ha HA had the last laugh. The sales guy lost his job.

----------

Drew1966 (Nov 22, 2018),

PJs (Oct 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 21, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Fresh incoming record-setting crane! Sarens recently launched their new SGC-250, which is being claimed as The Largest Crane in the World (or, the largest _mobile_ crane in the world). Not exactly certain what qualifies a crane as mobile. 2:43 video:




Some photos:





From HeavyLiftNews.com:




> The most unique feature of the SGC-250 is its ability to relocate, fully rigged on site, from one lifting position to another. This is a characteristic that not only has no precedent among the Sarens fleet of cranes, but constitutes a breakthrough for the entire global crane industry. The crane has two sets of wheels: one for slewing 360° and one for travelling. The second set is hydraulically retractable and is pushed out whenever the crane needs to travel.



More: http://www.sarens.com/media/1558122/...esentation.pdf

----------

Drew1966 (Nov 22, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Nov 23, 2018),

MeJasonT (Nov 23, 2018),

PJs (Nov 24, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 22, 2018),

suther51 (Nov 23, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 22, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

Jon, a forklift is legally defined as a crane, as are certain tow trucks. The definitions of both “crane” and “mobile” seem to be quite slippery. Bloody lawyers.

----------

Jon (Nov 22, 2018),

PJs (Nov 24, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Interesting; had no idea about the forklift/crane definition debacle. Looks like even OSHA has weighed in: https://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/stand...ons/2012-06-21

----------

MeJasonT (Nov 23, 2018),

PJs (Nov 24, 2018)

----------


## ranald

> Fresh incoming record-setting crane! Sarens recently launched their new SGC-250, which is being claimed as The Largest Crane in the World (or, the largest _mobile_ crane in the world). Not exactly certain what qualifies a crane as mobile. 2:43 video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I,VE seen some pics of some type of crane that looked larger than that one but it had a couple of bases so may be called something else. may be it was a form of dragline as it dwarfed rear dumpers which looked like ants in the pic.
Thanks for posting Jon.

----------


## MeJasonT

I like the scale examples next to it like the shipping containers and the jocking great road cranes dwarfed in comparison. Inspecting such a large beast for metal fatigue would be a task in itself and keep a grown man (or me2) actively employed. for life.

I'm intrigued as to what requires such a big lift, technically it would be cheaper to build the item on site than make it in such big parts that it requires a huge lift capacity.

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2018)

----------


## wimton

[QUOTE=Jon;121320]Fresh incoming record-setting crane! Sarens recently launched their new SGC-250, which is being claimed as The Largest Crane in the World (or, the largest _mobile_ crane in the world). Not exactly certain what qualifies a crane as mobile. 2:43 video:




A bigger floating crane:

https://hmc.heerema.com/fleet/thialf/

----------


## Jon

Been a little while since I updated this excellent thread, but this beautiful log processing crane is certainly worthy.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Feb 10, 2019),

PJs (Feb 8, 2019),

ranald (Feb 8, 2019),

rlm98253 (Feb 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 8, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 9, 2019),

volodar (Feb 8, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Looks an awful lot like Eureka? Big'O beautiful (as you say) A-frame. How'd you like to climb that thing every morning for work...wow (@¿@)

----------

